
Virtual Currency Is The Next Big Platform - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/08/virtual-currency-next-big-platform/
======
stevecalifornia
I have always been excited about virtual currency but then realize the federal
government has a concern with currency being used to move money around
illegally. I am curious what the law specifically states about virtual
currency: when it is legal and when it is not, it's limitations etc.

